# Got Foie?



## ironchef (Jun 6, 2008)

Some things in life are just so perfect. Close parking stalls. Sunny days. No wait in the check-out line. And foie gras. No superlatives are needed to describe foie gras. The only bad thing about it is when it's all gone.

*Pan Seared Rougié Foie Gras*
_Crispy Brioche, Spicy Grape and Walnut Compote, Micro Arugula, Port and White Honey Gastrique_


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2008)

Sign me up.  Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 6, 2008)

I recall reading a few articles last summer about a few states that were outlawing serving foie gras.  Some chefs (myself included) were so outraged and offended about being denied the ability to serve a food product that they started getting fancy with the terminology.

In one restaurant, it was against the law to sell it...so the chefs gave it away for free, no charge, on the menu.  It came with a side of 'anything', such as the garnish, or even a shot of sparkling water...and charged the market price of foie gras for the other item.  

Sign me up, I'll take mine sauteed with blueberries and lemon zest on a bed of arugula, please.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 6, 2008)

I want to make a foie gras au torchon, but it's such a pain in the butt. I've only made it once before. 

Chicago just recently lifted it's ban on foie gras, but California is supposedly going to ban foie gras starting in 2012. LOL no foie gras at The French Laundry?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 6, 2008)

ironchef said:


> I want to make a foie gras au torchon, but it's such a pain in the butt. I've only made it once before.
> 
> Chicago just recently lifted it's ban on foie gras, but California is supposedly going to ban foie gras starting in 2012. LOL no foie gras at The French Laundry?



That's precisely what the news article said.  My guess is the ban was lifted because it was being served, anyway, just cleverly


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> That's precisely what the news article said. My guess is the ban was lifted because it was being served, anyway, just cleverly


 
If animal cruelty is the basis of why foie should be banned, then chicken, or just most commercial poultry in general, should be targets of those misguided animal rights activists.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm all for serving foie, def. dont think it should be banned, but I couldn't eat it myself.  I really don't know what it is that I can't get past.  I'm the same way about veal too.

The spicy grape and walnut compote sounds great though; what went into it?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2008)

college_cook said:


> The spicy grape and walnut compote sounds great though; what went into it?


 
The compote is really easy. After the foie is seared, it's placed on a sizzle platter to finish in the oven. While that's finishing up, grapes and toasted walnuts are added to the hot pan with the rendered foie gras fat to heat through, then seasoned with salt, cayenne, and just a little bit of butter for some body.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 10, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Some things in life are just so perfect. Close parking stalls. Sunny days. No wait in the check-out line. And foie gras. No superlatives are needed to describe foie gras. The only bad thing about it is when it's all gone.
> 
> *Pan Seared Rougié Foie Gras*
> _Crispy Brioche, Spicy Grape and Walnut Compote, Micro Arugula, Port and White Honey Gastrique_



Have you ever tried lingonberries instead of the grapes.  They will be more of a contrast with the honey..  I love lingonberry preserves..


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

Simply wonderful.  Looks as good as I know it would taste.  Love the stuff, husband on the other hand is a dork...


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 11, 2008)

Just read in the AM New York paper (giveaway paper that essentially just gives you the headlines and a brief story) that there is a bill pending in NY that would ban the process of creating foie gras.  They don't want to ban the product, just how the geese are fed.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 11, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Just read in the AM New York paper (giveaway paper that essentially just gives you the headlines and a brief story) that there is a bill pending in NY that would ban the process of creating foie gras.  They don't want to ban the product, just how the geese are fed.



If they do that they will have to ban kosher veal.  Now that is pure torture on the animal..


----------



## ironchef (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Have you ever tried lingonberries instead of the grapes.  They will be more of a contrast with the honey..  I love lingonberry preserves..



Never tried lingonberries. It's not available where I am at. Well, it might be, but I've never seen it on a vendor's list. I would have to special order it.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 11, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Never tried lingonberries. It's not available where I am at. Well, it might be, but I've never seen it on a vendor's list. I would have to special order it.


They have a sour flavor, sweeter than cranberries, and a lot juicier.


----------



## stassie (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> If they do that they will have to ban kosher veal. Now that is pure torture on the animal..


 

Ok, now I'm curious. How do they create kosher veal?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 12, 2008)

stassie said:


> Ok, now I'm curious. How do they create kosher veal?


Veal is from calves kept headlocked and penned from birth.  The animal never has an opportunity to move.  Not sure if kosher veal is any different except the butchering process.  But, at that point, what difference does that make??


----------



## Nat2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love foie gras...except the price....The good one is rather expensive here. I just published a recipe in the appetizers forum, with a nice mixture of chicken, foie, goat cheese and zucchini (I had written courgette in my recipe but thanks to the forum now I know it is zucchini!!)


----------

